# What age for a puppies first groom?



## Beth Watkins

Hi! 

I have Minnie who is 8 weeks old now, her coat has been fine as iv been brushing her with a soft baby brush lol! She actuallys loves being brushed to my surprise! 

Just a quick question really at what age is is ok for puppies to go to the groomers?? Obviously I completely understand it'll be a few weeks after her 2nd vaccination before I would want to take her to the groomers! 

She's looking good as I look after her coat but as she's getting bigger she's getting fluffier! Just want to know when it's suitable to take her? 

Thank you! 

Beth & Minnie x x


----------



## anndante

Gosh, didn't take Polly until she was about 8 months old! But her coat was quite easy when she was young so I left it as long as I could. It all depends on the coat and how well you can cope with it, I guess, and what length you like it! Originally I loved the longer coat look, but now she is curlier I go every couple of months.


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy

Honey was 12 weeks first time, just for a trim up. They now come every 5 weeks x


----------



## JoJo

A trip to the groomer can be good for socialisation and to get your puppy used to being handled .. 

I wouldnt get a cockapoo clipped or cut before approx 6-8 months old ... but a tidy up trim on the face, under paws trimmed, claws cut may be needed ... or just a puppy bath & dry  

This may help  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/03/16/cockapoo-grooming-styles/


----------



## jaimebpa1

I brought Olive for the first time when she was about 14 weeks. It was just to get her bum and paws trimmed. Her fur is pretty long, but up until now has been easy to manage. She is just over 6 months and is going for her first real groom tomorrow. In the last week mats have been showing up out of nowhere and with her fur being so thick and long i already can't manage it. It seems like one day her fur was mat free and the next day she had a bunch of mats.


----------



## Talulah

My pup is 6 months old and I haven't taken her yet. Her coat is so soft and pretty that I don't want to cut it.


----------



## Anna

Rufus had is first cut a few weeks ago and he was just 6 months. He had a trim and his coat feels softer now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embee

Hi Beth, Remy had her first wash and dry at about 11 weeks - it's good to get them used to the sights and sounds as soon as possible http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/1/post/2011/10/remys-first-wash-and-fluff.html. She had her first clip at 6 months http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/1/post/2012/02/remys-first-clip.html. Daily brushing and handling as soon as they come home is also a good idea so they are used to be groomed once it is needed http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/1/category/grooming/1.html.


----------



## Beth Watkins

Thank you guys! 

She's not in need of a full trim yet, she just needs round her eyes doing really but I certainly won't take her until she's about 14/15 weeks! 

Thanks everyone x


----------



## jaimebpa1

If it's just her eyes you could do it yourself. Olive has needed the fur around her eyes trimmed since she came home. It has to be done every 3 weeks and I do it myself because i don't want to have to bring her to the groomers that often. It's good to get the puppy used to this early on. Olive as awful the first time i trimmed around her eyes, but not she tolerates it because i've been doing it for months.


----------



## Beth Watkins

I was considering trimming round her eyes myself- thought it might get a bit excessive going to the groomers that often just for her eyes lol! 

This may sound a silly question... What do you actually use? Are they are specific tools/scissors to use? 

Thank you x


----------



## jaimebpa1

Would definitely get expensive to go every few weeks!

I just use round tip scissors. I'd be afraid to use pointy scissors that close to her eyes. I trim the fur and then I cut in to the fur. Not sure if I am explaining that right, but by cutting in to the fur I get the shaggy look. You could also buy thinning sheers (scissors that look like a rake). That would give you the shaggy look too because they don't cut the fur in a straight line.


----------



## MillieDog

I took Millie to be groomed at about 14 weeks. I was hell bent on getting as many experiences introduced before the 16 week dead line. I'd read somewhere that they accept things so much better before 16 weeks. No idea if its true or not, but we had fun finding things to do.

However, the groom was a mistake  Not because of the actual grooming, that should have been a good experience for her to get used to, but because the groomer didn't listen and gave her a full groom. She lost all her puppy fur. I could have cried.

Definitely try and groom around the eyes yourself. I use bull nosed scissors, good quality ones, they cut much quicker and cleaner. You'll only do a bit to start with, but with practice you will get more confident and do a bit more each time. Comb the fringe forward and trim it. You actually have to go further past the eye brow than you thing, towards the ear. But that will come later.


----------

